# Best Method for Cycling?



## Phoenix (Mar 5, 2008)

I am looking to start my first Saltwater tank within the next few months. I am trying to find the best method to cycle a tank.

I understand I will need live rocks. *But would like to know: do I put fish in during cycling, what about live sand, how much rock & sand should the tank have, what about crabs & snails, and anything else that I should know?*

(I would like to avoid getting Damsels or other aggressive fish.)

_Thank you for your time!!_


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Your live rock and sand would start your cycle. Don't add any fish to the cycle, because that can easily kill them. The most humane way is to let the LR and LS do its job. It will also be your main source of filtration.

Do not add any livestock untill your cycle is 100% complete. This means 0 ammonia, nitrites and nitrates (or, if you are doing FOWLR, then you can have around 5 nitrates). CUC is once the cycle is done. You can add corals at around 50-60 days, and if you can keep up with everything, then fish at 60-80 days.

You want to have 1-2lbs of LR per gallon.


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you, Cody!

What about crabs or snails, I saw a few posts saying to add them before fish...are the needed/recommended? If so at which point would I add them?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Ah, that would be your CUC, which stands for Clean-up-crew. This includes inverts that eat unwanted material, clean things, etc. This includes snails, hermits, *some* starfish, and many others. These should be added when your cycle is done, and it is before any fish or corals.


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 5, 2008)

Ahh, thank you! Still learning the terms


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Ah, Don't worry, you will catch on. If you have any quetions you want to ask, feel free to.


----------



## DJOstrichHead (Feb 29, 2008)

how many of the clean up crew? im concerned about a starfish if i put it in o idk say my 29 gallon tank. 

also could'nt you reduce the amount of other cuc during cycling to make sure the starfish gets its food


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

What kind of starfish would this be, and what system would you be running (FO, FOWLR, Reef)?

People go by many different rules for a CUC. These being 1 snail per 2-3 gallons, and a hermit for every 4-5, or 1 snail and hermit for every 5 gallons...I would perosnally do a snail per 2 gallons and a hermit per 5 gallons, but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## sydneyfishy (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey

How much for a starfish, would they clean more? per gal


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

What kind of starfish, and what system are you running? Tank size?


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 5, 2008)

Still a little lost on the terms, so want to make sure I got this right:

FO - Fish Only
FOWLR - Fish Only With Live Rock
Reef - No Fish (Reef meaning coral?)

What about a Fish and Reef tank?

Thank you!


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 5, 2008)

Also, when people say to get "RO" water...what does that mean?

Thanks!


----------



## DJOstrichHead (Feb 29, 2008)

Reverse Osmosis water is water that has all the bad junk taken out of it through a special filter. 

its alot better for sensitive fish and inverts


----------



## DJOstrichHead (Feb 29, 2008)

Cody said:


> What kind of starfish, and what system are you running? Tank size?


either choco chip or red astria. fowlr and 29 gallon. it hasnt even started so it would be added to the tank right after cycling


----------



## sydneyfishy (Feb 5, 2008)

50 gallon, reef with fish. maybe 2 corals?

thanks


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Phoenix said:


> Still a little lost on the terms, so want to make sure I got this right:
> FO - Fish Only
> FOWLR - Fish Only With Live Rock
> Reef - No Fish (Reef meaning coral?)
> ...


All are correct. Reef can have corals and fish.


Phoenix said:


> Also, when people say to get "RO" water...what does that mean?
> Thanks!


Ro is Reverse Osmosis. You want to make sure you have RO/DI water (DI=Deionized Water) for best results. It is just water with no impuriteis. You can buy it from your LFS or buy a special fitler for it.


sydneyfishy said:


> 50 gallon, reef with fish. maybe 2 corals?
> thanks


I need to know what kind of Starfish you want.


DJOstrichHead said:


> Cody said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of starfish, and what system are you running? Tank size?
> ...


That should do fine, as long as you add no other inverts or corals. :?


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you very much!!

Does anyone know of any good online sorces for tanks, filters, etc.?


----------



## DJOstrichHead (Feb 29, 2008)

Cody said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > That should do fine, as long as you add no other inverts or corals. :?
> ...


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Phoenix said:


> Thank you very much!!
> 
> Does anyone know of any good online sorces for tanks, filters, etc.?


Drs. Foster and Smith is amazing. They have like everything. Good prices too. Here is the home page, just go to the fish section: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/


DJOstrichHead said:


> Cody said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenix said:
> ...


----------

